# Are you freakng kidding me?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The lead-off evening news story on ABC at 5:30 pm.........was the story of Lebron James returning to Cleveland, Ohio. 

We have 60K+ new illegals entering the US, we have Israel being attacked by rockets, Iraq is all but owned by terrorists, the IRS is running amuck w/o any apparent restrictions, we need the Nat'l. Guard in force on the southern border, and a bunch of other crap going on in this what used to be a great country, and ABC is reporting that Lebron James is returning home and thousands of fools are whooping it up in the streets as if God himself was en-route. 

It's sick, sick, sick and something needs to change. :smt076


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Shows you what the priority list of the American people looks like.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Don't forget the "big buzz"........ Rosy O'Donnel is returning to _The View" _.......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Spike12 said:


> Shows you what the priority list of the American people looks like.


Not quite. It shows you what the lamestream news wants to report to you to protect the thing in the white house.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

With the total pre-occupation with sports star, Hollywood, and self centeredness, this country is ripe for an ass-kicking! Of course, having a egotistical boob in the White House doesn't help!


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to the NEW USA!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I live about a hour south of Cleveland. My local paper has the entire front page taken up with his picture. Made me sick. As you said so many other more important things going on.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:


> It's sick, sick, sick and something needs to change


I am doing everything I can to contact all of my representatives along with posting on other forums the fact that illegal immigration is the one single thing that will destroy this nation and the freedoms that we enjoy as we know it. No and's if's or but's about it, if this isn't stopped dead in it's tracks the United States of America will be no different than the third world nations that all of these illegal invaders are fleeing. It will have a profound and detrimental impact not only on our generation but for generations to come. We are witnessing as of this day the downfall of this once great nation. We must all get up off of our dead asses and put a stop to it. We have to be relentless, we have beaten back the proposed oppressive gun legislation at the federal level after Sandy Hook so there's no reason we can't accomplish the same thing regarding these foreign invaders who are rapidly taking over our country. I can't stress enough how important this is. Once they have taken over we can forget about the entire "Bill of Rights" let alone our cherished 2nd Amendment. These foreign invaders will be beholden to the Democratic Party and their socialistic policies that will be necessary to support them. They have no conception of our history or system of government as long as they are being fed, housed, clothed and their medical needs being taken care of. They will support the hand that feeds them, regardless of the principles that this nation was founded on. This doesn't even take into account the tens of millions of additional job seekers that will eventually squeeze out the American worker. Not to mention the lowering of wages due to increased job competition. That is if there are jobs available. In that case someone will have to take care of them or they will resort to criminal activities to support themselves. In addition the United States will become "balkanized" as people who fail to assimilate to our culture and way of life will bring their centuries old culture clashes and conflicts to our shores. These are the most precarious times that I've ever witnessed in my lifetime the future of this entire country is at stake.


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> 
> I am doing everything I can to contact all of my representatives along with posting on other forums the fact that illegal immigration is the one single thing that will destroy this nation and the freedoms that we enjoy as we know it. No and's if's or but's about it, if this isn't stopped dead in it's tracks the United States of America will be no different than the third world nations that all of these illegal invaders are fleeing. It will have a profound and detrimental impact not only on our generation but for generations to come. We are witnessing as of this day the downfall of this once great nation. We must all get up off of our dead asses and put a stop to it. We have to be relentless, we have beaten back the proposed oppressive gun legislation at the federal level after Sandy Hook so there's no reason we can't accomplish the same thing regarding these foreign invaders who are rapidly taking over our country. I can't stress enough how important this is. Once they have taken over we can forget about the entire "Bill of Rights" let alone our cherished 2nd Amendment. These foreign invaders will be beholden to the Democratic Party and their socialistic policies that will be necessary to support them. They have no conception of our history or system of government as long as they are being fed, housed, clothed and their medical needs being taken care of. They will support the hand that feeds them, regardless of the principles that this nation was founded on. This doesn't even take into account the tens of millions of additional job seekers that will eventually squeeze out the American worker. Not to mention the lowering of wages due to increased job competition. That is if there are jobs available. In that case someone will have to take care of them or they will resort to criminal activities to support themselves. In addition the United States will become "balkanized" as people who fail to assimilate to our culture and way of life will bring their centuries old culture clashes and conflicts to our shores. These are the most precarious times that I've ever witnessed in my lifetime the future of this entire country is at stake.


Agree w/every word. It's like witnessing the fall of the Roman empire in real time. When the phrase bi-ligual became into prominent use it was my instinct that there was something fundamentally wrong with the concept. Every other non-English speaking populace placed stock in their children learning English after emmigration to our land. Truthfully, that was just the beginning. If one doesn't learn the language one simply can't assimilate. Which is what evey culture has done from the beginning. _Except _Muslims and Central Americans.

"We should insist that if the immigrant who comes here does in good faith become an American and _assimilates _himself to us he shall be treated with an exact equality as everyone else...this is predicated on the very fact that the man is becoming an American and nothing _but _an American. If he tries to keep segregated with men of his own origin and separated from the rest of America, then he isn't doing his part as an American. There can be no divided allegiance here...we have room but for one language here, and that is the English language, for we intend to see the crucible turn our people out as Americans, of American nationality, and not as dwellers in a poly-glot boarding house; and we have no room but for one sole loyalty, and that is loyalty to the American people." - Teddy Roosevelt. :smt1099

Visit 2 places here in the States. Grand Rapids, MI and East L.A., CA. Then re-read Teddy Roosevelt's statement and you tell _me _if that's being done in those communities.

My mother, RIP lived in Storm Lake, Iowa. She was a special-ed teacher. Spanish speaking migrants began to move into the town and suddenly 'English as a _second _language' classes were required in the school cirriculum. When I was in grammar school a family from Japan moved into our community. Their eldest son of 6th grade age was placed into my 1st grade class to learn basic language and reading skills. He sat next to me as I was a good reader the teacher asked me to help him. So, I did. He learned quickly and was moved up to 2nd grade in about a month. By the last month of the school year he was in the 6th grade. And while with a heavy accent he was speaking _and _understanding spoken English. He always called me 'Jeffrey-san'. The last day of school he made a point to find me and say, "Domo arigato, Jeffrey-san." He bowed very formally and I was compelled to bow back even though it wasn't until years later I found out how important bowing was in Japanese culture. That summer we moved and I never saw him again. The point being is that the school system was allowed to decide what was the best way to have him learn English. They weren't told what to do. But, moreso his _parents _didn't scream about any 'English as a second' language class. They _wanted _him to assimilate as well as themselves. Can't say the same about our current immigrant situation at all.

Truth be known it's my belief that doing away w/Selective Service and having an all volunteer military was one of the biggest issues contributing to the 'separatism' that exists today. It was a cultural leveller. When a platoon was through w/boot camp it didn't matter _where _you were from you'd been _forced _to assimilate. Bring back Selective Service and 80% of these issues disappear.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I agree with everything you're saying, but the majority of our so-called "officials" don't care anymore! I've received replies several that I have written expressing my views and concerns. It's very obvious that "their" view and opinion are the only thing they are focused on! Arrogant politicos think it's about them instead of the people! This country needs an enema!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Kick the can is the mantra of Congress, all so they can get reelected. Nothing will ever change until they are all tossed out. I fear that we will need to experience a total breakdown of the system of law and order and the welfare state such that you will be forced to defend your home and foodstocks with deadly force before anything will ever change for the better. We have bred a generation of government dependents and when the system breaks down, they will be breaking down our doors to get what they need. No other outcome is likely. Buy emergency food and ammo.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hud35500:


> This country needs an enema!!


And a good HOT one at that!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm seeing that more and more residents are getting vocal about the illegals being bused to their communities. 

They are out in the streets with signs and making their opinion(s) known. With the recent airliner being shot down, I fear that we are in for a whole new set of problems.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am afraid that this mans leadership is going to wind up causing fighting in the streets here in the US. They should have elected a black from the hood if they wanted any kind of results. This guy is such a pussy.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I know I'm alone here in this l but I am pleased that at least MA and VT have stepped up and offered kids a place to stay.

With both the Episcopal Church and the Pope saying to give them shelter and comfort, it's going to be tough to claim to be Christian while supporting any other action...


----------



## TomR (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The lead-off evening news story on ABC at 5:30 pm.........was the story of Lebron James returning to Cleveland, Ohio.
> 
> We have 60K+ new illegals entering the US, we have Israel being attacked by rockets, Iraq is all but owned by terrorists, the IRS is running amuck w/o any apparent restrictions, we need the Nat'l. Guard in force on the southern border, and a bunch of other crap going on in this what used to be a great country, and ABC is reporting that Lebron James is returning home and thousands of fools are whooping it up in the streets as if God himself was en-route.
> 
> It's sick, sick, sick and something needs to change. :smt076


I still say we need Snipers at the border. Drop em where they walk and leave the bodies to rot in the sun as an example. guarantee it wouldn't but a few days and they would be afraid to chance it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TomR said:


> I still say we need Snipers at the border. Drop em where they walk and leave the bodies to rot in the sun as an example. guarantee it wouldn't but a few days and they would be afraid to chance it.


Hmmm.......Yes, I suppose that would work, but I think we still have a few alternatives left that we can try first.


----------

